# Dana White on Eddie Alvarez: At this point, 'he should fight for' Bellator



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Dana White on Eddie Alvarez: At this point, 'he should fight for' Bellator
> 
> by Dann Stupp and John Morgan on Jul 02, 2013 at 9:20 am ET
> 
> ...



http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...ez-at-this-point-he-should-fight-for-bellator


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the updates. I've been following this story. Some fighters get injured, others go on a dry spell, and some get stuck in limbo. I feel bad for Eddie's next opponent.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is really Dana's way of saying by the time this plays out Eddie will not be a hot commodity and will not be worth the money.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Alvarez career is really at stake here.
I can't understand how the legal system in the US (or any other country for what it matters) takes so long to resolve something, when that time is as important as it is in sports, where your career is really not that long...


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Alvarez career is really at stake here.
> I can't understand how the legal system in the US (or any other country for what it matters) takes so long to resolve something, when that time is as important as it is in sports, where your career is really not that long...


I am sure everyone on the docket feels their case is just as important.


----------

